# Garage sound system on the cheap...



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

I thought I would share this.

2 years or so ago, I wanted to add some sort of audio to the garage, but just "finished" it, and I was at budget. So, I wanted to do something cheap to get by for awhile. Little did I know, I would still be using my set up 2 years later. I had a set of Altec Lansing computer speakers and subwoofer that I no longer used sitting the in the basement. I was always amazed at the sound quality. I purchased a little blue tooth adapter on amazon for like $15, and never looked back. This thing sounds amazing in the garage. In fact, the wife makes me turn it down most of the time. 🤭

Just a small tip I thought I would share.


----------



## testwerke (Apr 4, 2019)

Holy moly I had that Altec Lansing speaker set when I was a kid! Nice job bringing it up to today's technological standards.


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

testwerke said:


> Holy moly I had that Altec Lansing speaker set when I was a kid! Nice job bringing it up to today's technological standards.


Heck yeah!! This thing still rocks too!!


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Olkutty said:


> testwerke said:
> 
> 
> > Holy moly I had that Altec Lansing speaker set when I was a kid! Nice job bringing it up to today's technological standards.
> ...


I've been thinking about getting one of those Bluetooth receivers for my basement. Looks like it just plugs into the aux input?


----------



## Olkutty (Jul 12, 2019)

TN Hawkeye said:


> Olkutty said:
> 
> 
> > testwerke said:
> ...


Yep. Super simple set up!!


----------



## BigBadJohn (May 28, 2019)

Ive been using that same Altec Lansing set of speakers on my home office computer for about 18 years. They do sound great and I'm amazed they've lasted this long.


----------



## Reel Low Dad (Jun 1, 2017)

Add another for having those speakers. They were amazing and I sold them in a garage sale for $5. So regret doing that. I added a google home mini in my garage. great for podcasts. Sounds is meh, but it does what it needs to do.


----------



## TrialAndError (Oct 7, 2017)

Definitely not cheap, but I have Sonos speakers throughout the house. I did put a Sonos Play:1 in the garage and it's great!!


----------

